# [risolto] Grub Error 15: il kernel c'è ma non si vede?

## jezet

Buon giorno a tutti,

mi scuso in anticipo per la lunghezza di questo mio post, sono un utente Linux non molto esperto ma assai curioso, e sto cercando di passare a Gentoo, sicuro di imparare molte cose.

Dopo aver completato l'installazione con successo, al riavvio Grub riporta l'errore 15, che, da quanto ho capito dalla documentazione ufficiale, dovrebbe riferirsi alla mancanza o al fallito ritrovamento del kernel nella partizione di /boot.

Tuttavia, il file del kernel è presente, ho controllato il grub.conf mille volte, e la sintassi è corretta.

Siccome comincio a dubitare di tutto, comincio col postarvi proprio il mio grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6

```

E questa è la mia /boot:

```
# ls -al /boot

totale 3204

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 19 lug 20:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root    4096 18 lug 19:04 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 18 lug 18:48 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 20 lug 16:23 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 23 giu 11:15 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3263344 21 lug 18:23 kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

Grub si installa correttamente, sia in maniera automatica che manuale, e il kernel viene trovato senza errori in (hd0,1) se impartisco find /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 all'interno della console di grub. Però, all'avvio, succede quanto segue:

```
Booting 'gentoo-2.6.24-gentoo-r5' ---> 2.6.24?!?

root (hd0,1) ---> penso che vada bene

filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 ---> /dev/sda2 è ext2

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap ---> 2.6.26?!?

Error 15: file not found.

Press any key to continue.
```

Magari posso aver sbagliato a configurare il kernel, quindi posto il mio .config.

Però non ho idea da dove saltino fuori il kernel versione .24 e .26. Una ricerca con mc non ha evidenziato kernel di quella versione, se non per qualche evenienza in /usr/portage.

Il mio pc è un Toshiba Satellite A100-370.

Se può essere utile, questo è il mio lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
```

E questo il mio emerge --info da live in chroot:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p200806

02-r1, 2.6.25-sabayon-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-sabayon-r1-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-

with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 18 Jul 2009 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/shar

e/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep

-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms str

ict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib cryp

t cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran g

dbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify m                                                                            ad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam                                                                             pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflect                                                                            ion sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype                                                                             unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali54                                                                            51 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1                                                                            371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio                                                                             via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare                                                                             dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_e                                                                            mul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions                                                                             alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file auth                                                                            z_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex                                                                             cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cac                                                                            he filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negoti                                                                            ation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" E                                                                            LIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="ba                                                                            yrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="G                                                                            NU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savag                                                                            e sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, P                                                                            ORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERL                                                                            AY
```

Ovviamente in make.conf non ho ancora inserito alcuna flag USE, dal momento che mi sono limitato allo stretto necessario per avviare e spegnere il sistema.

Non riesco a capire dove possa risiedere il problema, confido nella vostra gentilezza e competenza, sperando di avervi fornito sufficienti informazioni.

Grazie in anticipo per la vostra attenzione  :Smile: Last edited by jezet on Fri Jul 24, 2009 8:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grub si installa correttamente

 

non credo. secondo me, hai installato male grub nella mbr.

questo thread presenta un problema che mi sembra molto simile al tuo.

----------

## IlGab

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 
```

Com'è partizionato il disco ? hd0,1 vuol dire la seconda partizione /dev/sda2, /boot sta lì ?

Grub, in edit mode, è in grado di fare una lista dei file contenuti nella partizione specificata usando il tab per completare la linea di comando. Edita la linea dove richiami il kernel, cancella tutto fino a boot e vai di tasto TAB, se riesci a listare il file allora sei nella partizione giusta.

----------

## jezet

Grazie per le risposte, ho sbattuto molto la testa, alla fine ho capito cosa non andava.

Dopo mille prove, ho eliminato la directory /boot/grub previo backup del grub.conf, riemerso grub e reinstallato nella stessa maniera dei tentativi precedenti. Stavolta si è installato correttamente.

Da ciò deduco (vi prego di correggermi se sbaglio) che la prima volta deve essere successo qualcosa per cui sono stati copiati dei file corrotti/sbagliati nella cartella di grub, e le successive reinstallazioni non hanno sovrascritto i file incriminati. Con la pulizia della directory tutto è tornato della norma.

Ora posso andare avanti con la configurazione. A presto  :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

ahah qualche giorno fa ho messo un nuovo kernel zen e mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere i driver ext2.

e la boot è in ext2  :Razz:   :Razz: 

ho dovuto usare un livecd per ricopiare il kernel corretto nella boot reale eheh

----------

## devilheart

è capitato un problema simile ad un mio amico. al riavvio il sistema non riusciva più ad avviarsi e dava errore 15. per puro caso abbiamo capito che il problema era il cavo ide. la cosa curiosa è che dalla livecd il disco fisso funzionava tranquillamente

----------

